# TiVo Premiere 4, TiVo Stream, and DVR Expander



## NAMLOOT (Jan 7, 2013)

All works fine. Decided that the kids were watching too much TV. Remote included: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301030942309


----------



## NAMLOOT (Jan 7, 2013)

Two hours left on the auction. Current bid is 103.51.


----------

